# amish farmhouse for sale.



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

This is my dream house not too far from me. Here is the listing for those with cash. 
http://www.ctiwi.com/newctiwi/VIP_Realty/DisplayRealEstate.asp?section=details&subsection=2223


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

that is a really good price!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I'd hate to think what a place like that would cost around here. Of course I couldn't afford it if it was a fraction of that price. 


Nomad


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

I have actually looked at that house. It is about 8 miles away from my parent's house and about 15-20 miles from mine. I looked at some land about 5 miles away that went for 18,000 for 10 acres of land. Put an offer to purchase on it but the lady wound up not wanting to pay 1/2 for a survey so I backed out. I then looked at this place which at the time was 95,000 I think. It has been on the market for at least a year, probably closer to two years. Land like that around here doesn't go for much, too far from the county forest and not enough trees for the weekend warriors from Milwaukee and Chicago to want to buy it to put a cabin on. The ten acre parcel I looked at was up for sale for over a year and a half and it was less than 2000 an acre. I talked to the owner, an Amish guy who makes furniture. The house isn't really all that great and the other out buildings are so so (but better than the ones I have on my place now). Make for a good homestead, probably could get it for a bit less than 85,000 would be my guess.

I passed on that since I didn't want to be in the hole that bad and then bought a house with a good well and septic with 5.5 acres for 30,000. Near the county forest (mile away down the road or 1/4 as the crow flies behind me) and the lake so it'll be worth something if I ever decided to sell out to those richies from the big city.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

PhilJohnson said:


> I passed on that since I didn't want to be in the hole that bad and then bought a house with a good well and septic with 5.5 acres for 30,000. Near the county forest (mile away down the road or 1/4 as the crow flies behind me) and the lake so it'll be worth something if I ever decided to sell out to those richies from the big city.


I guess I wasn't paying attention, I didn't realize it was in Wisconsin. I thought land was expensive up that way. That's one of the reasons I never tried to move back there. I last moved from Milwaukee in 1966, so I really have no idea of prices any longer. I've looked in a number of states for a 5 or more acre parcel of land. Most have been from $20,000 to $30,000 for land with nothing on it. I guess I'm just not looking in the right place. Of course my search is limited to owner financing with only 5-10% down. I do lose out on some nice property because of that.

Nomad


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

land near me is going for 4,000 an acre still. And city nuts are buying it. you know the weekend drunkies with the 4 wheeler with the guns. shooting driving like mad all while totaly drunk. 

Philjohnson you must be close to me.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

myheaven said:


> land near me is going for 4,000 an acre still. And city nuts are buying it. you know the weekend drunkies with the 4 wheeler with the guns. shooting driving like mad all while totaly drunk.
> 
> Philjohnson you must be close to me.


That sounds a lot like Ohio except for the weekend part. But they are paying $5,000-6,000 an acre here.

Nomad


----------



## Deb862 (Jun 22, 2005)

We've looked at several Amish homes here in upstate NY but were advised by a local that the Amish NEVER list their properties with a realtor unless they know another Amish will not buy it. Always gotta question why an Amish (who already live that lifestyle) would not want the property. Usually here we are finding it is because the land is not good.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Deb862 said:


> We've looked at several Amish homes here in upstate NY but were advised by a local that the Amish NEVER list their properties with a realtor unless they know another Amish will not buy it. Always gotta question why an Amish (who already live that lifestyle) would not want the property. Usually here we are finding it is because the land is not good.


The property may not be wanted by another Amish because many times the Amish leave an area in groups of familes to resettle in other states.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

myheaven said:


> land near me is going for 4,000 an acre still. And city nuts are buying it. you know the weekend drunkies with the 4 wheeler with the guns. shooting driving like mad all while totaly drunk.
> 
> Philjohnson you must be close to me.


Yeah I live about 7 miles from Hatfield. I used to haul milk for Lynn dairy so I would pass that Amish guy's place for sale every day except Sunday. I have seen some cheap land in the area, just gotta look but I'll say if it wasn't for those big city people land would have never gotten up to the level it is now. They are the only reason why the real estate market here is so expensive. It is nice to get the money when you sell out but it sure hurts when you go to buy. Most of those 5 acre plots for 30-50k aren't moving very fast.

I guess I don't mind the ATVs too much but some times the parties and the noise get a little old. I used to live south of the High Ground about a mile and there were a few weekend cabins. I would awake at 2 in the morning to some high pitched screaming racing machine going up and down the road usually every weekend. The road I live on now isn't like that so much but there is a bit more traffic than the old place.


----------



## freedom-rider (Jul 5, 2009)

I wish land were 5-6K/acre around central Ohio...



Nomad said:


> That sounds a lot like Ohio except for the weekend part. But they are paying $5,000-6,000 an acre here.
> 
> Nomad


----------



## Meconella (Dec 21, 2008)

From the original ad above: _This Amish built home is without electric, central heat, or plumbing but the rooms are large, the windows are vinyl and the land is productive. _

I figured no electricity or heat, but no plumbing? To put these things in would be an expense.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Know a person that bought a past owned Amish farmstead. Cost him more than twice what he paid for the land and buildings to bring it up to "code". Proved NOT to be the steal he orginially thought it was.
The reason it wasn't up to "code" was because "the Amish owned it and they don't........." 
So buyer beware!!!!!!!!! 
Well, at least check building/occupancy codes required for the majority of the people.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

freedom-rider said:


> I wish land were 5-6K/acre around central Ohio...


I did notice that any land in the counties around Columbus was pretty high. And I wrote my post before I talked to an old farmer in Hancock County that evidently was pretty proud of the three acres he was going to sell. It was bare, undeveloped acreage and he wanted $32,000 for the three acres. I almost dropped my phone. He said he'd sell me his whole 51 acres for $5,000 an acre. I thanked him and I told him I couldn't afford to live in an area with land prices that high. 


Nomad


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

I guess it all depends on the location.

I know of a 21-acre homestead in SE South Dakota which has an old fixer house on it, a 14x80 older mobile, new well, septic, electric in and phone, good soil, about 5 acres of trees, about 4 miles from the Missouri River. I believe the owner would sell it for in the $70K range and take a note on it with a good down payment.


----------



## andy h (May 2, 2008)

I have 37 ac for sale in morrow county ohio for 149000.


----------

